# [EXCEL] Werkzeugkasten an ein Dokument binden



## HonniCilest (11. März 2011)

Hallo,

ich muss immer wieder feststellen, dass sich die MS Office Programme untereiander in einigen Punkten anders verhalten und auch hier...

Ich möchte einen eigens erstellten Werkzeugkasten an ein Dokument binden, d.h. dieser soll für jeden verfügbar sein, der dieses Dokument öffnet. Bei Word ist dies recht einfach, indem man beim erstellen in der 2. Combobox das doc-Dokument und nicht die normal.dot auswählt. Diese Combobox gibt es in Excel leider nicht. Please help.

Besten Dank!
LG Honni

PS.: Mir ist bewusst, dass ich dieses Problem durch automatisch ausgeführte Makros beim Starten und Schließen des Dokumentes umgehen könnte. Ich möchte hier Makros jedoch so gut es geht vermeiden.


----------

